# Sampler iPad pour régie spectacle



## Thrawn77 (4 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

je suis régisseur de théâtre, et je voulais utiliser mon iPad sur la prochaine tournée pour lancer des musique et bruitages pendant un spectacle. Le mieux serait de pouvoir lancer une musique et un bruitage (porte par exemple) de temps en temps sans que ça ne coupe la musique.
Connaissez vous des applications sur iPad type sampler qui me permettrait de faire cela?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ! 
Bises ! 
V.


----------

